# How to find the right breeder for us?



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm starting to dip into researching GSD breeders for my DH. We currently have an almost 11yr GSD, Faust, along with a few Aussies and a BC/Sheltie(the crazy blue one). 









Faust is mainly my hubby's and is the perfect dog in his eyes. He loves playing fetch, can hang out with company, go out in public, or just chill by his feet. Though DH loves the dogs, I'm basically the 'dog person' in the family. I do the finding, training, feeding, bringing them to vets etc. Hubby and the kids just enjoy them.









The truth is that Faust is not doing well and will probably not be with us much longer after this summer. He had an extremely rough winter, and we are thankful that he made it this far. We're not looking to add another dog, probably for at least 6 months to a year, since we recently added a now 18 wk Aussie puppy to the family. I like at least a year between our dogs to work on bonding and foundation training. However, I still want to start narrowing down breeders and lines to keep track of for when the time is right. We really lucked out that Faust didn't have many issues. He was from a byb that was a sister of a coworker at the time. 

My DH is adamant about a couple of things in our next GSD, others he could care less about but I'd like. Our main concerns are a stable temperament and an off switch. I see a lot of flighty, skittish and aggressive GSDs around and its worried me that we might not be able to find another GSD with Faust's laid back attitude towards most situations. As far as the off switch, one of the great things about our Aussies and Faust is that they can settle quietly inside or play forever outside with us. Not so much the BC/Sheltie.... lol 

Second concern is that he really likes a certain GSD look, basically similar to Faust...

a couple of years ago









taken today(albeit, much older, heavier and blowing coat)









I'm think that I'm leaning towards czech lines from what I've heard and the couple that I've met. However he's not too fond of sables, solid blacks or bi's unfortunately. Do czech lines even come in the standard "saddle backed" color? We really aren't looking for a GSD with a rounded back or extremely angulated back end either. I think those are more conformation lines though, right?

As for training and whatnot, I take all my guys through a couple sessions of classes at least. Even though I teach them the basics at home, I want them to learn to do them with distractions as well. I am interested in obedience, though I'm currently learning conformation with my newest Aussie, its not my preference. I would like to learn tracking or maybe some type of S&R training. I have gotten CGCs on 4 of my dogs, 1 deaf, over the years, and got 2 legs towards a UKC CD with my oldest Aussie. I'm hoping to get back into competition again with my new pup.

We currently live in western MA and would like a breeder within a 3-4hr drive preferably. So, are we being too picky? Or is there a type or line that sounds like it would fit what kind of dog we'd be looking for? Sorry for the ramble and thanks in advance for any advice or pointers that you could pass on for finding the right breeder for us.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://flyingdogpress.com/content/view/98/

I wonder if that might be a potential match-Suzanne Clothier's dogs-I don't know them, never met any, I think someone on the board has one-can't remember who! 

I will let others address the lines-differences, etc. But in reading that thought of her.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer is exactly what you described that you want in a new GSD. He is so laid back that I brought him to the vet b/c I thought something was wrong. He is 100% DDR and I was told that he is the way he is b/c he is DDR/Czech/East German. He is great. He definitely has an "off" switch. I was just telling someone the other day that I can turn him on and off.

I am sure she does has the typical saddles but she mainly has darker dogs and sables. Dozer is black/tan and beautiful. I get stopped and complimented on him all the time and I think it is due to his colors.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i just want to say your pack is BEAUTIFUL!!! will leave it to others to recommend breeders, i know you'll get good suggestions here.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Finding a Czech or DDR line dog in a typical saddle back is not going to be easy but there are some out there. Do you your current dogs pedigree?


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

It may be more difficult to find that exact coloring in the lines you are looking for, but I'm sure someone will have some great suggestions for you








It seems like I've seen a breeders website that breeds West German Working lines that look like what you're wanting. Can't think of the name at the moment, though.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Carlos Rojas Branco is that type of coloring. Claudia Romard bred to Branco and just had a litter. You might want to check with her.

http://www.vangoghkennels.com

She is a very good and balanced breeder, with a strong eye for temperament.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Jean, thanks I bookmarked it since its currently under construction.









Jess, who is Dozer's breeder? Is she in NH too? I have a friend in Nashua, so that is definitely in our range. Dozer sounds like the personality we are looking for. I personally love the dark coloring of the Czech lines, especially the wolf sables... hubby really doesn't though. *sigh*

Katieliz, thank you for the compliment. I can't imagine living without them. Its hard now that they're getting into their senior years. 

Amaruq, that's what I thought. I'm glad to know that there are at least some out there though. It makes me hopeful. I don't know Faust's pedigree unfortunately, though I wish I did.


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks Sue, I will check out their site too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Ahh you have been bitten by the aussie bug? LOL I also have two aussies, (got them when I defected from the gsd's for a time)..I' actually got my female near western mass,,in northwest CT,,harwinton exactly...I think the aussies and gsd's really compliment each other..anyhow I digress,

My recently passed male gsd's sire, came from the breeder Dozer is referring to,,www.vonhena-c.com in NH. He was in my opinion, the 'perfect' gsd, 

My 1 year old female is a Reiko (from von hena-c)granddaughter I got her from kleinhen hain, (a member of this board)..The mother is a slovakian import (czech) and father is ddr/czech..She isn't the color your husband prefers, she is a black sable, and real energizer bunny that never runs out of gas ))

Anyhow, good luck in your search, and I'm definately curious as to who you got your cutie aussies from !!!


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

Diane, 
Yep, Aussies are my heart breed. My first dog was believed to be a Aussie/GSD mix. When she was 5, I got Mojo, the red tri in the picture. He will be 13yrs old next week. I got him from a breeder in NJ, but lost his paperwork and breeders contact info when we moved out of CT, not long after we got him. Very upsetting since I would have loved another Aussie out of his lines. The kennel was West something, but I haven't been able to find them again.









Kida is the mostly white red merle in the picture, she just turned 7yrs old. She is technically toy sized, deaf and mostly blind. I got her as a breeder rehome at 6months from a kennel out west, A-1. I was looking for another deaf aussie since I had to put my deaf and blind boy, Zephyr down at 9mo due to severe focal seizures. She contacted me and I had Kida flown out.

Kedge is our new puppy, the other red merle in the picture. Hubby finally said that I could get another pup, almost two years after we had to put down our great dane, Tenchi. I put word out that I was looking for another Aussie and was referred to check out an nice oops litter that was just born, who lived nearby. http://www.aliasdogdesign.com/ouraustralianshepherds.html His mom is Allie- AKC/ASCA Risingstar's Kissed by an Angel and his dad is Austin- AKC/U-CH Copper Hills City Limits (ASCA reg'd too).

This little guy is amazing. He's very laid back, has a clownish attitude and is very smart.







He's also a huge cuddlebug. I got him for obedience, but he's turning out nice so he's been in a couple of ASCA shows already and did really well. So we'll see how that goes. He is also pretty confident and has been bombproof so far. I'm really impressed. 

I will check out the von hena-c kennel, they sound promising.







Thanks!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Faust is a great looking boy. I just love photos of old dogs. Good luck with your search. New England has quite a few exceptional breeders to choose from.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

all of the aussies are sooo cute! So nice of you to rescue as well, there are so many in need out there,,My female came from Harmonyhill Aussies / Heather Braddock, I'm sure if your doing asca conformation, you will have or will run into her ...My male is a rescue, ..They are comical dogs, don't really seem to have a serious bone in their bodies !! 

They definately keep my gsd puppy on her toes and vice versa ! I like the combo, aren't to small to get 'hurt',,but not to big and no tail to knock stuff off your tables ! LOL..

Good luck with your GSD search, please let us know if you find the dog of your dreams ))


----------



## pglenn (Jun 5, 2005)

Jean, I think it maybe Lawhite's (Lori) Helo that's from Suzanne Clothier. She doesn't seem to be around much lately. He's one beautiful pup.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post908190


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Kandi, New England & The Northeast in general has a GREAT selection of breeders to choose from! Just so you know though, Czech & East German/DDR are two completely different lines and can have very different drives, temperaments, nerves, etc.

Good Luck in your search!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are a few suggestions for you.The first and most important thing to look for is a breeder you feel comfortable with.

I own 2 Czech dog's as far as I'm concerened they are in a class by themselves but they do require you work them.

A breeder I highly recommend is Steve at Haus Simpkins on Long Island I got my male from him and without a doubt the best breeder I have ever run into. Well worth the trip. He has a litter on the ground right now half Czech/ half WGSD. Tell him what your looking for. He is very straight forward and can point you in the right direction.

Also take a look at Trish at Osthugelland http://www.nyk9.net She is located near Albany NY and has DDR's with the color scheme's and temperment you are looking for. Excellent reputation.

There is a quality breeder in Springfield Ma. Her name is Pauline Bragg http://www.amselravenwood.com. Take a look!!

Another quality breeder is miles river kennels in Ipswich Ma. They have been in business for 25 years. They have primarilly DDR's color may be a problem. There pup's fly out the door.

Now if your looking for a real bargain They are not in New England but this is a real quality Czech breeding it took me a year to find this quality at this price. Michael Wood in Saint Louis at http://www.woodhauskennels.com. He has a litter on the ground now and told me he has a pet quaity pup aviable. At $600.00 a pup a bargain that is real hard to pass up. Color may or may not be what your looking for.

If you take your time and do your homework you can find exactly what you are looking for at the price you want to pay.

Best of luck to you always remeber you are the one spending the money this is your decision. As you know this is a long term decision don't compromise get exactly what you are looking for.

Best of luck to you.


Larry


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KeiraGirlJean, I think it maybe Lawhite's (Lori) Helo that's from Suzanne Clothier. She doesn't seem to be around much lately. He's one beautiful pup.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post908190


YES! THANK YOU! Look at him! Cracks me up-
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1031023

I also found this in her old posts:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post877222

There's something about him that is so appealing.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just looked @ Helo,,and I believe his littermate brother lives here in CT and goes to a trainer I used!! He looks exactly like Helo, came from Suzanne, he was born in April 08, HUGE HUGE boy,,very nice looking too..


----------



## torizmojo (Apr 26, 2009)

I wanted to thank everyone for their suggestions. I emailed Lori about Helo and she was very helpful. I ended up touching base with Suzanne Clothier, and really like what I saw and read. However, Jay told me that he isn't ready to start looking right now, which I will respect. So I've bookmarked all the sites and told Suzanne that we will get back in touch at a later date. Meanwhile I'll lurk and learn.







Thanks again!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

That sounds like a smart choice.If both of you aren't in it fully it won't work.In the mean time absorb all you can from all of the very GS educated people here.I know I have in my time here.


----------



## anetaze (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

I live in the Los Angeles area and was wondering if anyone knows of a good GSD breeder out here. I'd prefer West German bloodline but my main concern is to get a healthy, long living, intelligent animal. I don't want to compete with the dog but I do want a family companion with with natural protector instincts.

Any ideas?

Many thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: anetaI live in the Los Angeles
> I'd prefer West German bloodline
> Any ideas?


http://www.lundborg-land.com/
...and welcome to the board








any further discussion with questions, etc, should be started in your own thread


----------

